

Which is less expensive: Amazon or self-hosted? - cobrien
http://gigaom.com/2012/02/11/which-is-less-expensive-amazon-or-self-hosted/

======
benologist
This has been on the front page for the last several hours:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3580273>

